# durable protection for hunting season?



## kaydobe (Jan 27, 2012)

eeeh, sorry this isn't really training...but wasn't sure where to put it.

I don't hunt but my neighbors do, often they'll send their dogs after my dog claiming they thought he was a deer...even though he doesn't and we're close together... and he doesn't have antlers. or hooves.

really I just think they're being tools or their vision is bad. tried numerous vests and things but they're not durable enough. went through the lines of cabella's, remington, etc and everything that fit him came apart...

whether they really mistake him for a deer or not I want him to be protected(this isn't at night, happens in broad daylight fyi)but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

After rereading all your posts and your one's as pauldobe I have never heard anyone have so many problems with your neighbors and dogs attacking you with your dogs. Your dog gets sick eating meat....then you feed him/her meat..... you want to feed your dog vegetarian.....you need protective gear for your dog. It's a boy then it's a girl. What is the deal, what little game are you playing? I hope your having fun.

Also neither time have you ever introduced yourself properly. I thought it was strange the last time and almost said something but just kept waiting to see if you would ever post again. And hear you are. I think your friends with or are someone else around here.

Sorry I'm not usually so confrontational but this is just so weird. You ask all these things then pretty much waist everyone's time and don't come back then start the same thing all over again.


----------

